
Captured: People in prison drawing people who should be in prison - pm24601
https://thecapturedproject.com/
======
johnnyg
This is messed up.

They are the CEO of a large company and so they should be in prison because
this is "felt"?

"We present this project to help expose crimes masquerading as commerce."

Bernie seems like a good man and that makes him tempting because he sticks out
from the other front runners. But his policies, as well flavored as you can
make them, do come down to stuff like this, which is...mindless.

Can we agree that the policies and structure should change to incentivize good
behavior? Can we work on that instead of putting 20 faces on the wall and
screaming "evil!". Let's have a government, not a mob.

As a younger guy I traveled to El Salvador and heard a comment in passing
"well, here its 51% communist and 49% capitalist, the next election could go
either way" and I thought "thank god for all of the problems we have in
America, we don't have this one." Well...now we do.

~~~
Thriptic
I agree, this is absurd. Ignoring the fact that this conflates ethically
questionable behavior with illegal behavior, why are only the heads of CEOs
being called for? What about the rank and file within the companies who
actually perpetrated the bad behavior? What about people on the outside who
colluded with the companies to enable the bad behavior, and potentially
profited from it? What about the regulators and politicians who failed to
adequately notice and prevent bad behavior, or took kick backs / bribes? What
about the shareholders and analysts who profited from and arguably incentivize
bad behavior by being incredibly short sighted? What about subcontractors and
suppliers who enabled and profited from the behavior?

------
tonydiv
What, how is this a real thing?

Just because you're a CEO means you're a criminal? While I disagree with some
of what these companies do, this seems ludicrous.

------
mgraczyk
I'd be interested to see a list of alleged crimes. Some of these strike me as
completely misplaced aggression.

~~~
mwcremer
Click on the picture.

~~~
AnimalMuppet
And, to the degree that those are actually illegal, they should be prosecuted.
And if they aren't illegal, some of them almost certainly should be.

------
xupybd
You can't put someone in prison because you don't like the way they do
business. They have to break laws first. It's more productive to lobby for
changes in the law than to say these guys should be in jail.

------
Udo_Schmitz
“What is the crime of robbing a bank compared with the crime of founding one?”

